# HCG Post Therapy



## bigrene (Jul 20, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could shed some light on what would be the best dose for hcg  AFTER CYCLE also have clomid nolva and proviron just in case libido is fucked up. I heard that on day one 200mg clomid 40mg Nolva then 50 clomid 20 nolva for 4weeks. Hcg I heard 3500iu a week for first 3 weeks. If someone knows a better dosing or suggestions I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## aja44 (Jul 20, 2010)

The best way to run HCG is during cycle?


----------



## bigrene (Jul 20, 2010)

No after unfortunately but Ive read it works in about 3500-6000ius a week for roughly 3 weeks I was hoping someone has had experience using it post therapy.


----------



## archtype (Jul 20, 2010)

aja44 said:


> The best way to run HCG is during cycle?


 
It depends on the length of the cycle and what you are taking.  If you take TEST for 20 weeks without any HCG, it will be much harder for your testes to get going again.  If your only running a 6 week cycle, then HCG at the end is ok, IMO


----------



## archtype (Jul 20, 2010)

I have 3 vials of 5000iu HCG which I plan to start using during my last week of a 10 week Deca/Sustanon cycle and continue for 3 weeks to jumpstart my system.  I'm also planning on using 20mg Nolva for those 3 weeks.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 20, 2010)

I would not run it pct


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 20, 2010)

You can't recover if you are taking hCG, therefore you can't take it post cycle. Your PCT would have to begin after cessation of hCG.


----------



## bigrene (Jul 20, 2010)

From what I read pirate it was saying to run clomid nolvadex one week past hcg but I think it would make more since to lets say wait two weeks for esters to clear run proviron and hcg for three weeks then nolva clomid and proviron (proviron if libido is jacked) for 4to 5 weeks. Any thoughts on that.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jul 20, 2010)

I think 4 weeks of pct will be all you need, clomid and nolva a good combo, should get you back up and running.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 21, 2010)

bigrene said:


> I was wondering if someone could shed some light on what would be the best dose for hcg AFTER CYCLE also have clomid nolva and proviron just in case libido is fucked up. I heard that on day one 200mg clomid 40mg Nolva then 50 clomid 20 nolva for 4weeks. Hcg I heard 3500iu a week for first 3 weeks. If someone knows a better dosing or suggestions I would greatly appreciate it.


 

What type of esters are you using currently?


----------



## bigrene (Jul 22, 2010)

Test e and deca cut the deca out a week ago going to run test two more weeks


----------



## XYZ (Jul 22, 2010)

bigrene said:


> Test e and deca cut the deca out a week ago going to run test two more weeks


 

You can use it while the esters clear.  4 days after your last test injection use 1000ius EOD for 10 days.  You would be using a total of 5000ius.  

Be sure to use an A/I during the entire PCT.  Start the clomid after your last hcg dose, 50mg ED for 4 weeks.

Some guys will say not to do this and there really isn't a right or wrong answer, when I did PCT's this is what worked best for me.


----------



## MDR (Jul 22, 2010)

dg806 said:


> I would not run it pct



I agree 100%


----------



## archtype (Jul 23, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> You can use it while the esters clear. 4 days after your last test injection use 1000ius EOD for 10 days. You would be using a total of 5000ius.
> 
> Be sure to use an A/I during the entire PCT. Start the clomid after your last hcg dose, 50mg ED for 4 weeks.
> 
> Some guys will say not to do this and there really isn't a right or wrong answer, when I did PCT's this is what worked best for me.


 
I agree... you cant wait until the test clears your system before you begin the HCG.  I've know guys you will even run HCG for a week or two in the middle of a cycle when switching esters and then running it again at the end.  Definitely use an A/I... .25mg ED and then clomid or nolva will work.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 23, 2010)

archtype said:


> I have 3 vials of 5000iu HCG which I plan to start using during my last week of a 10 week Deca/Sustanon cycle and continue for 3 weeks to jumpstart my system.  I'm also planning on using 20mg Nolva for those 3 weeks.



I wouldn't suggest using nolva if you are running a 19nor like deca.  And why not run the HCG along side your cycle instead of during PCT?


/V


----------



## bigrene (Jul 23, 2010)

This was first real cycle and from now on I will definitely run it alongside but unfortunately I didnt. Ive only done ASS for total of less than a year. I ordered pct towards end of cycle. Also I was to busy researching steroids and not the pct aspect of it (mistake I will never repeat again).  At least as far as hcg I didnt realize importance of running it during cycle till to late. I been fortunate with sides my nuts have not shrank alot like others I ve heard and no acne no gyno.


----------



## underscore (Jul 23, 2010)

I heard HCG stimulates the Leydig's cells in the testes, which makes you increase test production naturally. Wouldnt this help kick start your at the beginning of PCT instead of stopping production?


----------



## bigrene (Jul 23, 2010)

Its suppose to but takes a much higher dose when used post cycle but can desensitize leydigs cells if used to long. Like I said previously this is a first and only time Im doing this.Rookie mistake.


----------



## JMRQ (Jul 23, 2010)

underscore said:


> I heard HCG stimulates the Leydig's cells in the testes, which makes you increase test production naturally. Wouldnt this help kick start your at the beginning of PCT instead of stopping production?



I used HCG alone for this reason and it hopefully put my Test production at 100%

Do you think it will do anything more if I try it again OR is it a one-time injection that gets Test up ???


----------



## underscore (Jul 23, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I used HCG alone for this reason and it hopefully put my Test production at 100%
> 
> Do you think it will do anything more if I try it again OR is it a one-time injection that gets Test up ???



It looks like you can do one shot or keep it going as it progresses linearly to dosage. I'm unsure how normal test production continues after the dosaging of HCG stops. Which is why I'm not sure if its good for PCT or not, but during your cycle seems like a good idea as it would keep your testies working so when you stop it wont be as hard to recover. One thing to note is that you can become resistant to HCG so you don't want to do for more than a few weeks. Hopefully someone that knows can chime in.

Here is a clip from the medical study on it, found from our sticky in this forum:

*Twenty-nine men with normal reproductive physiology were randomized  to receive 200 mg T enanthate weekly in combination with either saline  placebo or 125, 250, or 500 IU hCG every other day for 3 wk. ITT was  assessed in testicular fluid obtained by percutaneous fine needle  aspiration at baseline and at the end of treatment. Baseline serum T  (14.1 nmol/liter) was 1.2% of ITT (1174 nmol/liter). LH and FSH were  profoundly suppressed to 5% and 3% of baseline, respectively, and ITT  was suppressed by 94% (1234 to 72 nmol/liter) in the T enanthate/placebo  group. ITT increased linearly with increasing hCG dose (P < 0.001).  Posttreatment ITT was 25% less than baseline in the 125 IU hCG group, 7%  less than baseline in the 250 IU hCG group, and 26% greater than  baseline in the 500 IU hCG group. These results demonstrate that  relatively low dose hCG maintains ITT within the normal range in healthy  men with gonadotropin suppression. Extensions of this study will allow  determination of the ITT concentration threshold required to maintain  spermatogenesis in man.


*


----------



## archtype (Jul 26, 2010)

*nolva & deca*



VictorZ06 said:


> I wouldn't suggest using nolva if you are running a 19nor like deca. And why not run the HCG along side your cycle instead of during PCT?
> 
> 
> /V


 
Vic,
Is that cause deca doesn't aromatize? But the Test will convert to estrogen.  It was always my understanding that Nolva & Clomid work by bocking the estrogen receptors.  In past cycles, I've used hcg to jumpstart and clomid for PCT.  This would be my first time using nolva...  I'm certainly not an expert, but I'm in the middle of my eighth cycle.  I weighed 135 out of highschool.  Now at 31 yrs, I weigh 206 (all thanks to gear)  Fortunately, I still have balls and don't have any gyno, however, most of my cycles have been relatively low dosages.  Right now... I'm running 300mg of Deca and 500mg of Sustanon per week for 10 weeks.  I was planning to use the hcg toward the end, and then run nolva, but now you've got me questioning how I should do this.  I'm 4 weeks into the cycle... While I still have time to order gear, what do you reccommend regarding hcg & PCT?  Let me know bro...  Thanks


----------

